# hair algae



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

So my tank is finally ballancing after the cycle and the hair algae i had on the plants has all gone white. Is there anything that will eat this? Are American Flag fish any good?


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

dragon1977 said:


> Are American Flag fish any good?


Yup they will eat your hair algae.


----------



## G11 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Help!*

It's Hair aglae green colour?!! Because I just have a problem of my tank.. 
what's it American Flag Fish? it's Betta fish??!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

G11 said:


> It's Hair aglae green colour?!! Because I just have a problem of my tank..
> what's it American Flag Fish? it's Betta fish??!!


Hair algae is generally green in colour.

American Flag Fish is _Jordanella floridae_, not _Betta splendens_


----------



## G11 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Green Hair Algae*

Hi! But i have some CRS in my tank.. but the fish will eat my Baby CRS..??!! Do you think Yamato Shrimp can handle the green hair algae?!


----------

